# Important Announcement Rob Fishers Birthday!



## Gizmo (12/9/14)

This is an extremely important announcement! The chairman of ECIGSSA is having a special birthday today and we better all be a sport and wish this legend an excellent spoilt filled day!

Happy Birthday Robster! Thank you very much for all your contribution! You such an asset to the team! We all love you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Riaz (12/9/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OOM ROB!!!!

have a lekker one buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/9/14)

happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (12/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (12/9/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISTER ROB FISHERS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher.
hav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/9/14)

Happy Happy Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/14)

Yes, thank you for your extensive contribution to the community!
This is evident even to a newbie like me.

Happy happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (12/9/14)

@Rob Fisher Happy birthday, enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday Rob - hope you have a fab day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

Happy happy @Rob Fisher !!
Thanks for being who you are and always having such infectious enthusiasm for the forum and all things vaping!
I hope you have a super duper day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday Mr @Rob Fisher ! Hope it's a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterokzn (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday!!!! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Thanks everyone... it's times like this that the real family feeling of the forums come home to roost! I have so much to be thankful for and two of them are the members of the forum and the forum!

I appreciate the wishes big time! 

At 59 years old I'm thankful for...

1. All the friends I have made on the forums.
2. The ecigssa forum.
3. Menthol Ice.
4. VK and in particular @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!
5. My fellow Admins and Mods... and there are some very special people in this group.
6. REO's.
7. Cyclones.
8. Unlimited ADSL.
9. Triton Bass Boats.
10. Ecigssa members (even the ones I sometimes fight with).

There are a whole more I'm thankful for but I think a list of ten is enough for now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Happy Bday Rob! I hope you have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher! Have a totally awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (12/9/14)

Happy Happy, Have a lekker 1 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/9/14)

Happy birthday Rob!

Rob without his beard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (12/9/14)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher have a super weekend birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/14)

Have a great day on your Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/9/14)

Happy birthday Rob. Hope you have an epic day and an amazing year ahead!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (12/9/14)

Happy birthday uncle Rob and I hope you are vaping with the one hand and casting with the other

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher ...
You have been integral to my vaping journey, as reading through your insightful posts has helped me comprehend that vaping is not a mere escape from stinkies but it is a movement. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday you legend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (12/9/14)

Happy bday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday young man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday Rob, Hope you have a fantastic weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/9/14)

Happy bday Mr @Rob Fisher hope you have a fantastic day and all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher! Hope you have a vape-tastic day! 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119 (12/9/14)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (12/9/14)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher 

Thank you for all of your contributions you have made to this forum and for all reos that you have brought into our households  

You are legen... (wait for it).... DARY!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin223 (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday Rob! Hope it's a great one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Even Google wished me today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/9/14)

Wishing you a very happy birthday from SubOhmVapor gramps!
Thanks for everything you do for the SA Vape Community and may your day be full of joy!
God Bless!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (12/9/14)

Happy B'day uncle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie (12/9/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Rob Fisher - May you have the best year ahead-
GO AHEAD AND SPOIL YOURSELF - you deserve it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (12/9/14)

Gelukkige verjaarsdag Oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (12/9/14)

Happy birthday Rob, have an awesome year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/9/14)

happy birthday Ooom

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/9/14)

Happy b-day Mr. Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (12/9/14)

Happy birthday big @Rob Fisher , have a blessed day and year ahead and catch a lot of big fish under haze of (vape) clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/14)

Hope your day was awesome. May the year ahead be the best ever, Skipper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday Rob. You must be a really difficult person to buy a gift for so I hope your family managed to spoil you rotten anyway 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (12/9/14)

Happy happy Mr. Fisher. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (12/9/14)

Happy B-Day from both of us!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (12/9/14)

Happy birth day mr rob hope u received a reo.


----------



## HPBotha (13/9/14)

Happy B.Day @Rob Fisher may the fish be big, and the clouds be bigger!

live strong and vape harder!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Happy birth day mr rob hope u received a reo.


 
Thanks... it should be here in the next day or so.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (14/9/14)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

